# Scroll saw repair



## WabashikiWoodworks (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello, thank you for the add.. (newbie)

So i have a Hegner Multimax 18 Great saw.. but the last week or so.. when i am cutting and put a load on the blade.. it slows to a crawl. I was thinking maybe the Capacitor may be going bad? I was hoping someone had run into this before..

Thank you for any help


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I believe that is a start capacitor, not a run capacitor - but I could be wrong. Best bet would be to contact them directly and see what they have to say:

[email protected]

Cheers,
Brad


----------

